# We've been recognized!!!



## Eraser (Aug 30, 2002)

Hey all...

Just wanted to let ya know that our school style of Hapkido,
Hon Sang Mu Sa Hapkido (Old Pine Tree School Hapkido) has been offically recognized I believe by the Hapkido Federation....( I will double check this info)
My instuctor puts great emphasis on Hapkido mixed with Kosho Ryu (japanese for Old pine tree school)  SO you can see where he got the name from...  My teacher is a 6th Dan in Hapkido and 3rd Dan in Kosho Ryu.
To learn more about what Kosho Ryu is.. you can check out www.koshoryu.com

That's all I wanted to say.. im just proud of my school.. (so please don' think that im bragging in any way, cuz im not )

:asian:


----------



## Chris from CT (Aug 31, 2002)

Hey, Eraser.
Congratulations!!   

Take care


----------



## Chiduce (Sep 1, 2002)

Congratulations Eraser! Great website also!
Sincerely, In Humility;
Chiduce!


----------



## Eraser (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks guys..

My instructor puts alot of time and dedication to the school..im really excited to be a part of the organization...  IM really expecting some great things in the future...

See ya'll around..


----------



## Eraser (Sep 2, 2002)

Ok... ive recently talked to my instructor about our style..
its in the process of being recongnized\registered as new style of MA... (gasp we are branching away from "traditional hapkido")
therefore  Hon Sang Mu Sa Hapkido, founded by the Peaceful Warriors Intitute, we are the only MA school with this style of Hapkido..  (like i posted before.. its loaded with principle of Kosho Ryu)  We are still considered a Hapkido school.. but with a twist..


----------



## strider (Sep 17, 2002)

the style we learn is awsome eraser.  the blend of hapkido and kosho is sweet.  see you in class your freind in the arts  Strder.


----------

